

Marc Andreessen’s first six months on Twitter were unbelievably epic - bjchrist
http://qz.com/231649/marc-andreessen-first-six-months-on-twitter-were-unbelievably-epic/

======
cyphunk
just a reminder, Marc Andreessen is the same person that says Snowden is a
traitor.

